# sauger,walleye,saugeye?



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Was just wondering if anyone has had any luck on the eyes anywhere on the Ohio. I moved to Nelsonville to go to school at Hocking for Fish Management and I now have Racine dam close by. Racine has been tough for me during most of my trips for sauger. My best night maybe caught 12 between my buddy and I with no size to speak of. I figured the fishing should have turned on for them by now? Maybe I'm spoiled from Pike Island and Cumberland dams! Had lots of 30-100+ fish nights at those dams Feb-April in past years. I wanted to get an early jump this year since I now live closer to the river! Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Last year first week of January we tore up the sauger at Racine. 25-40 fish is the norm there.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

But that was last year. Don't know 'bout anyone else but the few times I was down to the OR this fall it was poor fishing compared to fall of '07.TC1


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to Belleville Dam in Parkersburg instead of Racine... fishing is much better in my opinion also check out Devola dam in Marietta, can basically take Route 555 (sometime like that) straight East. Fishing there in the spring is awsome from April-June. 

My favorite place to fish this time of year was Shell Chemical on the river in Belpre, was best in the evenings for hybrid stripers.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

You could also try the Hocking from whites mill down is full of eyes/sauger.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I appreciate the input guys! As far as the Hocking river goes though most people have told me that doesn't pick up in action until the spring. I am heading home today and will probably just hit some of the hidden ponds I know back in the Wayne National Forest. That should pass the time till the eyes start to pick up a bit more. Wish I could get some ice down here! Any other info that can be added to this will still be appreciated considering I am still new the SE Ohio area!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Sauger stay in the deeper pools of the Hocking around athens all winter. We have caught them in Jan. and Feb. It can be slow fishing at times, but its better than nothing.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Last fall/winter I fished from Pike to Racine & every lock in between; Pike was certainly the best location for size & numbers. I caught a bunch of dinks at Racine but I just couldn't get into fishing that area (except one area a mile or so downstream).

This November was dynamite at Pike for BIG walleye (during the low, clear water). Once the gate openings started changing with the increased flow around Thanksgiving, it was pretty tough, but I caught some fish at Hannibal.


----------

